# Fraud: false job offers/interviews with Aecon



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Be aware of this fraud. Aecon, who's name is used for this fraud, is aware of what's going one, but there isn't a lot they can do. They put a warning on their website:
AECON - Fraud Alert
They even said to my colleague that they have had people at their door who flew in for the job! (which didn't exist) 

One of our clients applied for a job at Aecon, and got an email from them. He became suspicious because of the bad spelling and grammar. They use different names, some of these people actually work at the real Aecon company, but are not involved in the scam.
The letter he received:


> from: Aecon <[email protected]>
> Date: 2015-08-06 5:04 GMT+08:00
> Subject: AECON INTERVIEW FORM
> To:
> ...


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well what's the point of the scam? You've explained nothing.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the warning!



EVHB said:


> Be aware of this fraud. Aecon, who's name is used for this fraud, is aware of what's going one, but there isn't a lot they can do. They put a warning on their website:
> AECON - Fraud Alert
> They even said to my colleague that they have had people at their door who flew in for the job! (which didn't exist)
> 
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

OldPro said:


> Well what's the point of the scam? You've explained nothing.


I'm not the scammer, so I don't know what their point is. Just wanted to give a warning.
There are many people here who are desperate to find a job in Canada. Well, one of the scams seems to promise those people a job. 

I think that, at a certain point, they charge you money and/or in the personal questionnaire, they ask you questions that can lead to identity theft.
It's not only geared towards people who would like to move to Canada, as our client already is a PR and lives in Canada. He was just looking for a job. It's the Aecon people themselves who said they even had people who flew in from abroad because they were promised a job at Aecon.


----------

